# Skinning a drywalled wall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you take a picture? There are a couple of drywall pros here that might be able to offer a solution--

---Mike---


----------



## rickh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Skinning a Drywalled wall*

I sure did - for some reason the attachments are not working. See this link.

http://gallery.me.com/rickhskx#100102


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Very interesting look-----I wonder if a plasterer added some kind of top coat---

Some one must have seen this before---

You might ask the shop owner---Mike---


----------



## rickh (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello All,

Any suggestions? I can reshoot a pic where the drywall meets the external coat if it helps.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

it almost certainly is not cement (that would fail due to flex, joints, etc).

it is probably just a plaster rough skin coat and a faux finish..possibly the ralph lauren suede or similar.


----------



## SoCalLivin (Mar 14, 2011)

That looks like Venetian Plaster to me tinted to a cement grey color. If your not familiar, its tinted plaster thats smooth or sometimes has a fine aggregate depending on the desired texture. It's trowled on in multiple coats, then burnished to a satin like finish or waxed for a glossy finish. This is the product I've used. It's arguably the best plaster you can buy, a little pricey, but worth it. http://www.vero-rialto.com/. Behr has a venetian at Depot, if your on a budget and want to take your chances. Good Luck.


----------



## rickh (Mar 9, 2011)

I appreciate the advise. I will look into this plaster. Thanks again.


----------

